# slight drop of blood at end of stool



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rajko has pooped three times today. First one this morning was normal, a second one a short time after was not nearly as solid, and at the very end of it was a small drop of blood/red. Again after lunch, and maybe slightly more firm but still had that tiny drop of blood at the end of it. (he appeared to be done, but then pushed out a little more which had the drop in it.) It's not quite like diarrhea, but is pretty loose. 

Other than this, he is perfectly normal as far as appetite, thirst, energy, etc goes. He did drink a lot of water last night, but today is just normal. He got his second set of shots 2 days ago. I'm not sure what other info might help figure out what it could be.  I called the vet and she said if it continues, I can bring a fecal in for testing.

Any ideas? I know blood is never good. Is this an emergency?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know how old Rajko is but when my gsdx was about 7 months old, I spotted a small amount of blood in the stools. Took the dog to the vet and his anal glands were so impacted and abscessed it took the vet going in three times to get everything out and three rounds of antibiotics. He showed absolutely no pain not did he scoot any. He has to have his glands expressed at least once a month.

Hope it's nothing serious for Rajko.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

He is 11 weeks old.

Also, with that in mind, I might note that sometimes he'll poop once, the main amount, and then squat a second time but little to nothing will come out, and he'll stop. He has done that always though, I assumed it was normal.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Bright red blood or dark?


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

on the darker side, i'll confirm that if i see more.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay, he just went again. It was still about the same loose consistency (not watery, just pretty loose). The blood was extremely faint this time, almost just blended with the brown of the stool.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

^bump. this morning i still noticed the drop, so i'm going to take it in for the fecal test.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Nothing like a little blood in the poop to freak you out!!

I did have this happen not to long ago, vet could find nothing at all. She put my girl on some anit-inflammatorys just in case. 

Not had another incident since. 

I hope it's nothing.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

update: Fecal came up negative. She said he may have just got into something (he is always trying to eat rocks and wood chips). If it doesn't improve in the next day I'll take him back in.


----------

